# white nipples!?



## claireb

Does anyone ever get white nipples when they get sore boobs?? mine are so sore and my nipples are very pale/white (just right on the ends) I cant remember if this only happened when i was PG last time or if its every time i get sore boobs etc as i have not had sore boobs or AF for over 4 years


----------



## tinybutterfly

funny, i had that a few days ago, just one day though...can't link it to anything


----------



## JB'sBabyBoogy

Haha! Mine (just the tip, as you described) were whitish last night and a little this morning. Now they are pinker, but lighter than the rest of the nipple/areola. Weird. What CD/DPO are you? I'm CD 35, 14 DPO, with BFN yesterday.... not testing today, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## bbhopes

I also get this, but I have had a baby before and breast fed, so do not recall ever having it before that, so looks good for you guys. Best of luck! :dust:


----------



## claireb

i havent even had AF yet! since coming off my pill! They do come and go but when very white also means very sore even in my bra, I cant remember if i was PG last time i had white nips or AF, i just wish something would hurry up either BFP or AF ( i dont even know if you can get PG before having AF! no withdrawal bleed either so far)


----------



## Janiepops

This happens to me too! And it's always just right before I get my :bfp:!! It never really clicked that it could be related, until I read this :) So now I have yet another thing to be looking out for.....like there wasn't enough already!!!


----------



## jessica2509

yeah, i got white nipples last month. was convinced i was pregnant as had montgomery bumps too. Wasn't though! All of my symptoms must have been in my head as i was convinced i was pregnant.


----------



## JB'sBabyBoogy

yeah, no more white nipples for me, and AF came to visit a few minutes ago. :hissy: she must not have realized she wasn't wanted this cycle.


----------



## claireb

oh well something is happening lol just wish one would hurry up!


----------



## kellis

My nipples tend to go white on the ends near my period, they're lie that now and AF is a day late so the cow must be on her way lol


----------



## claireb

they have been going on and off like that for 2 weeks now and still nothing! why cant bodies be easy to understand lol and why do you have similar symptoms for two opposits


----------



## JB'sBabyBoogy

kellis said:


> My nipples tend to go white on the ends near my period, they're lie that now and AF is a day late so the cow must be on her way lol

Now that you say that..... mine too! It did it off and on for the last 48 hours or so and my AF came today! And the same with last month.


----------



## Caterpiller

Same thing happens with me - it's called Raynaud's phenomenon - blanching of the nipples - comes down to poor circulation at the extremities - can happen with fingers and toes as well. While not necessarily a sign of pregnancy, it could be a sign that your blood flow is being circulated elsewhere - try and keep your breasts warm - this should stop it.


----------



## Nel.B

So strange that this is posted. I was thinking only days ago that my aerola (or whatever it's called) seems almost missing! ***TMI*** I have rather large aerola's and on my right boob the outer side looks like I don't have any aerola and the bottom looks white and a little swollen!?!? I have not noticed the swelling before. My boobs are really sore too, but AF is due in 4 days, so I don't know. I really don't think this is my month. Not going to work myself up just to be disappointed this month.


----------



## JB'sBabyBoogy

Caterpiller said:


> Same thing happens with me - it's called Raynaud's phenomenon - blanching of the nipples - comes down to poor circulation at the extremities - can happen with fingers and toes as well. While not necessarily a sign of pregnancy, it could be a sign that your blood flow is being circulated elsewhere - try and keep your breasts warm - this should stop it.

Thanks! Good to know, and it makes sense. So, I guess it can be related to AF, OR preg!


----------



## tinybutterfly

i have Raynaud's but that is not what i was experiencing, besides, i wasn't cold


----------



## claireb

no i dont think my white ends are when i am cold! have not had for about 4 years! its when they are sore, maybe chaffing could do it but i dont chafe unless sore! - oh well at least i am not the only one lol - all symptoms at least less today although i think my migraine is over powering them! :-(


----------



## kitten2

Yes I get the white nipples too - sometime before my period, for me at least it hasn't been linked to a BFP!


----------

